# future in Portugal?



## kyokushinkai (11 mo ago)

Hi
My name is Andre, my wife and I are looking for a place to retire in some years. Portugal is on our list but we know very little about the country. We are currently living in Norway. My wife is Norwegian and I am German. We like it in Norway (but we don`t like the winter ) . So we have been to Portugal once (some years ago) and are seriously looking into moving there . . There are many questions we have concerning housing, climate, culture, language, work (charity...), outdoor activities ect. We are planing some vacations in the foreseeable future. We read a bit about the Caldas da Rainha area and find it quite appealing on paper.We would be grateful for all information (pro and con). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you here to the Portugal forum, where I think your query may attract a bit more attention. Probably a very good idea to vacation in the area(s) you're considering to allow yourselves a chance to poke around for yourselves, but let's see what the folks already installed there can tell you.


----------



## kyokushinkai (11 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Have moved you here to the Portugal forum, where I think your query may attract a bit more attention. Probably a very good idea to vacation in the area(s) you're considering to allow yourselves a chance to poke around for yourselves, but let's see what the folks already installed there can tell you.


----------



## kyokushinkai (11 mo ago)

Yes, sorry. first time I am actually using a forum side ...... So I will make a ton of mistakes 🤨


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

kyokushinkai said:


> Hi
> My name is Andre, my wife and I are looking for a place to retire in some years. Portugal is on our list but we know very little about the country. We are currently living in Norway. My wife is Norwegian and I am German. We like it in Norway (but we don`t like the winter ) . So we have been to Portugal once (some years ago) and are seriously looking into moving there . . There are many questions we have concerning housing, climate, culture, language, work (charity...), outdoor activities ect. We are planing some vacations in the foreseeable future. We read a bit about the Caldas da Rainha area and find it quite appealing on paper.We would be grateful for all information (pro and con). Thanks in advance.


Hi,
You can find some information about Portugal in two internet lives I did before with a colleague. One talks about the country and real estate and the other one talks about the buying process in Portugal. I can also talk with you via zoom to help you in your process.
You can find my videos on you tube by my name (I am not sure if the link is allowed here).
It hipe it helped.
Thank you
Lúcia Fragoso


----------



## kyokushinkai (11 mo ago)

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi,
> You can find some information about Portugal in two internet lives I did before with a colleague. One talks about the country and real estate and the other one talks about the buying process in Portugal. I can also talk with you via zoom to help you in your process.
> You can find my videos on you tube by my name (I am not sure if the link is allowed here).
> It hipe it helped.
> ...


is there a link I can go to ?


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

kyokushinkai said:


> is there a link I can go to ?


----------



## kyokushinkai (11 mo ago)

LuciaFragoso said:


>


very helpful thanx


----------

